# More fun writer moments expressed by GIFs...



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

Just experienced this one myself...

Get new, brilliant idea for novel:










Immediately tell a friend who goes:










Lol


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

At least my friends feign interest...


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

Spend two weeks writing, carefully orchestrating characters into an impossible situation and writing self into corner:










Walking home after figuring out solution to problem above:


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Kat, I can't stop cackling (yes, actual cackling) over the second gif


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

How you felt about the first story you ever published:










How you feel about the first story you ever published after publishing numerous other titles:


----------



## Sarah M (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/evalangston/the-14-stages-of-writing-the-first-draft-of-a-nove-elan


----------



## Lana Amore (Oct 13, 2013)

HAD YOUR NEW BOOK'S FIRST SALE!










A couple of hours later ...

HAD YOUR NEW BOOK'S FIRST RETURN!










(Yeah, this happened today. I'll go back to eating worms now.)


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

This thread is great. I don't even know how to use those gifs.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

HAHAHA.  Cracking up over all of these.  Excellent.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, so you're writing and then, you're baby doesn't like kisses.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

First snowfall of the year, you curl up next to the fire:









Then you realize it's already five days into November:









You go to work and hope your NaNo group hasn't been paying attention to your word count:


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Screw it. How do you do these?


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Ardin said:


> Screw it. How do you do these?


Use the "Insert Image" button just below the "U" and slap the gif link between the prompts.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I love that one of the woman with the headphones.


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

What you feel like as you watch your book's rank start to rise hours after your first big promotion launches:










What you feel like as you watch your book's rank start to fall hours after your first big promotion ends:


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

Your feline coworker as you struggle to start writing for the day:










Your feline coworker just as the words begin to flow like water from your fingertips:


----------



## Michelle Maibelle (Oct 24, 2013)

These are great, I love you people. MORE!!!


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

Sitting down, ready to log a 10k word day:










1 hour later:










2 hours later:










3 hours later:










4 hours later, after typing one 10-word sentence:










(This is very much me today.)


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Kat Lilynette said:


> How you felt about the first story you ever published:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG yes.


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Best. Thread. Today.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Your spouse's reaction after you announce that you're going to write a complete 80K novel _and_ edit and release a new book in November:


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

When you just pressed 'publish' in kdp:










And you made your first sale:










And then find out there was a stupid blatant error in it. On the first page.


















































And you're left to fix the d*mn thing, while it's too late, and you have to wait 15 hours before you can send the new file.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Hilarious thread! It was so hard not to laugh out loud at work. 

M.W


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

So been there!! 



ClarissaWild said:


> When you just pressed 'publish' in kdp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Walking home after figuring out solution to problem above:









[/quote]

that freaking gif cracked me up so badly!!!! oh my LORD. ah- mazing.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

How I think people feel about my latest plot twist









How my readers actually feel









Me, when the reviews come in


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Reader feedback on my first story ever:










Nothing much has changed.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Bad review, didn't make my word count goal, oh, well, do this...










And rock on!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

When you publish a book and start waiting for the reviews to roll in and you're like...










And then they still don't come in and you're...










And then you get the first five star...










And you feel like...










And then you get you get your first one star...










And at first you're...










But after awhile, you're just...


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

This is me trying to make my Christmas deadline.


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

Best thread EVER!


----------



## Rufus Beerman (May 11, 2013)

Getting a retweet from the great @hughhowey.










Reading through certain threads on this forum. (You all know the ones.)


----------



## Rufus Beerman (May 11, 2013)

Gennita Low said:


> This is me trying to make my Christmas deadline.


aww, man, I didn't think anyone would have used my all-time favorite gif. I should have known better, from a writers' forum.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Gennita Low said:


> This is me trying to make my Christmas deadline.


laughed so freakin' hard at this... it just gets worse and worse... and worse. lmfao


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Kat Lilynette said:


> What you feel like as you watch your book's rank start to rise hours after your first big promotion launches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true. So true. <running off to cry in a corner now>


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

How you feel when you realize that no one will truly understand your genius:









How you really feel when you are congratulating a super successful indie:


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Kat Lilynette said:


>


What is this gif from!? So hilarious.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Why being a writer is the best job ever:


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Lurking this thread...


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

When you receive a 1 star review, and it's well written and makes valid points, and highlights some issues you kind of knew yourself but hadn't fixed yet.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Marvelous!!!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

When you're writing and someone asks if you want to leave the house.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

B.T. Narro said:


> What is this gif from!? So hilarious.


She's a comedian on a German comedy sketch show and that's one of her bits...


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

When the first of the month brings about the Brown Bar of Shame:









When the Brown Bar of Shame disappears:


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Carry Lada said:


> Lurking this thread...


LOL. Something must be seriously wrong with me. I love the lurker!


----------



## Alexia (Mar 4, 2013)

This thread is awesome! I need to figure out how to get some gifs on here. Such a newbie <3


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

When you miss all the good threads on Kboards because you're asleep when America is awake.










When you quit your job and your sales start to plummet


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Yesterday's NaNo word count:


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> When you quit your job and your sales start to plummet


I laughed so hard at that. And then I realized how awful it was of me to laugh... just so hard at that.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Vivienne Mathews said:


> I laughed so hard at that. And then I realized how awful it was of me to laugh... just so hard at that.


Laugh away my friend. I can... I can take it...


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sooo cute!!!



Quiss said:


> How I think people feel about my latest plot twist





MitchHogan said:


> When you receive a 1 star review, and it's well written and makes valid points, and highlights some issues you kind of knew yourself but hadn't fixed yet.


Oh, and yes, this.



sarahdalton said:


> When you miss all the good threads on Kboards because you're asleep when America is awake.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

sarahdalton said:


> When you miss all the good threads on Kboards because you're asleep when America is awake.


Oh no, I feel so sad for Kitty..


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

dotx said:


> Oh no, I feel so sad for Kitty..


I know! I just want to hug him. Which is probably not a good idea!

Aaaand... when you realise you've spent all morning looking at reaction gifs instead of writing.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

And this is why hanging out here is NEVER a waste of time!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> I know! I just want to hug him. Which is probably not a good idea!
> 
> Aaaand... when you realise you've spent all morning looking at reaction gifs instead of writing.


This ! Opps


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

When I make a sale:










When I get a return:










When someone tells me he too has always wanted to be a writer, but is waiting to have more time:










When I read KBoards:


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

When the one-star reviewer admits in their review they only read the first chapter:


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, come one, Amazon, give it to meeeeeeeeeee&#8230;


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Not enough coffee and writing myself into a corner:








[/URL]


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

When friends/fam/strangers tell you what you need is a publisher and a contract:










When editing your first draft:










When a Kboards member makes it into the top 100 on Amazon:


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> Laugh away my friend. I can... I can take it...


Ack!


----------



## Skye Ronan (Oct 31, 2013)

Best thread ever.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

When you jump out of bed in the middle of the night to write something you're certain is inspired:









When you re-read it the following morning:









When the (not so) inspired section makes it to the final edit:


----------



## Rambled Mind (Mar 22, 2013)

Vivienne Mathews said:


> When you jump out of bed in the middle of the night to write something you're certain is inspired:


My favorite addition to this thread so far! David Tennant was easily my favorite Doctor.

Edit - cut out a few of the GIFs to keep the thread size from over-inflating!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

When you know there are no reviews on the new release yet, and you know all your readers are trying to process the fact that you MURDERED ALL THE CHARACTERS:










...and then you start imagining what the reviews will be like when they do come in:










...and then you think about how you'll respond on your blog:


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

How you think Bookbub is going to respond to your latest masterpiece:










How Bookbub actually responds to your latest masterpiece:


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

ElHawk said:


> ...and then you think about how you'll respond on your blog:


You remind me of this guy!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Marvelous thread - keep them coming!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

This thread is sooo wrong, but sooo right.    

I hate you all so much that I LOVE you all. LMAO    

P.S. My family is wondering why I suddenly keep bursting out laughing so loudly. They keep looking at me oddly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey, it's self-publishing! What could go wrong?










Trying to get on that BookBub fast track.










Kindle purchaser reading the first chapter of a book you've described as "a page turner that's impossible to put down!"


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Following the newest Bezos path to the Promised Land:


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh no! Real-life present-moment gif drama!

Reviews for the new book start to come in, and readers identify the exact issues you thought were lurking in the plot, but your trusty beta readers convinced you they were not issues at all and you were just being a paranoid, self-judgy writer again!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

And for those people who tell you not to get upset by one-star reviews:


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

mfw I tried to format and upload my first book to all the sites


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't have a moving one but this is me after several hours of working on my book back from editor today:


----------



## PulpDogg (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

After a long morning of trying to get caught up:









Taking a break to read today's contributions to the best thread ever:


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Love this thread


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Putting all your eggs in Kobo's basket:


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

ChristinePope said:


> Your spouse's reaction after you announce that you're going to write a complete 80K novel _and_ edit and release a new book in November:


Bwahahahahaha! YES! How did you know?


----------



## Lana Amore (Oct 13, 2013)

Amazon announces a new round of erotica restrictions.










So I change my cover to this ...










But on the inside, there's still plenty of THIS ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

When you latch onto that sure-fire promotion opportunity ...










The moment your editor receives your new manuscript and starts going through it ...


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

That feeling you get as soon as you hit "post" for a response you know you shouldn't have posted:










The feeling you get every time you get a 5 star review: 









The feeling I got when someone said they laughed at my main character's pain:









Me, whenever I am reading either Andrew Ashling or J.R. Tomlin books (I am reading JR right now):


----------



## Starstruck (Nov 1, 2013)

Expectations for a writing session:









Ten minutes later:


----------



## EB Mazza (May 10, 2011)

OMG! Thank you so much for making me laugh everyone! Best thread on here right now!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Can we rank a thread five stars?

*******


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Sophrosyne said:


> LOL. Something must be seriously wrong with me. I love the lurker!


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Justin T. Williams said:


> My favorite addition to this thread so far! David Tennant was easily my favorite Doctor.


Wasn't he amazing? Still miss number ten...


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Conversations found only at KB's Writer's Cafe:


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

This thread has a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Gennita Low said:


> Conversations found only at KB's Writer's Cafe:


Literally laughing out loud. Awesome.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Reading through these made my day. 

When you read your first draft and laugh at the funny parts you forgot about: 









Then you realize that maybe that first draft isn't as good as you thought:

























Trying to fix the next draft:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

And after spending hours at the desk, we need to stretch our legs.










Then the de rigueur one-star drive by happens following a free promotion, and we take cover wondering if it's safe to come out.










When we do emerge, we're still shaken and seek comfort from an old friend that never lets us down!


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

What KB'ers do when we have a Bookbub sale going:


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

This is me trying to figure Amazon out


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

When you realize that there are real, live people outside of your friends and family who are actually reading your books.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> When you realize that there are real, live people outside of your friends and family who are actually reading your books.


This is so accurate it's not even funny.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

quoting another post - with these

When someone tells me he too has always wanted to be a writer, but is waiting to have more time:










When I read KBoards:









[/quote]

yes. yes. YES. YESSSSSS!!!


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

The moment, years ago, when you told your supportive family that you were throwing yourself into writing, full tilt:









The moment your terrible, self-destructive plan began to bear fruit:









The moment you reached your first milestone and no one understood why it was significant:









The moment you received the paycheck showing WHY the milestone was significant:


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Betsy, our long-suffering moderator, reacting to one of THOSE threads:


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Gennita Low said:


> What KB'ers do when we have a Bookbub sale going:


What the rest of us KB'ers do when Bookbub rejects our submission, yet again.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

When finally a reader "gets" your book in all its glory and becomes a fan:


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

When a joint promo thread is posted on KBoards:


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

When some awesome person on KBoards posts a gif of the Carlton and you're in your office going:


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

When you get a great review from a reader or blogger.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

The thought of getting our bio pic retaken makes us a tad insecure about our looks










But our photo session goes brilliantly ...


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Andrew Butcher said:


> And I'm pretty sure they all meet up afterwards and do this:


There's room for all of us in this dance party! Don't be shy!


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude, I'm so ready for a dance party! The more the merrier.


----------



## Rufus Beerman (May 11, 2013)

When I Googled my real name (Mike Colucci) to see if I could use it as an author, and discovered there is a hardcore gay porn actor with the same name.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

*Your BookBub promo ends.*










*
How I inevitably feel the first day I'm supposed to start a new book.*










*New release! Time to fly!
*


----------



## Starstruck (Nov 1, 2013)

Rufus Beerman said:


> When I Googled my real name (Mike Colucci) to see if I could use it as an author, and discovered there is a hardcore gay porn actor with the same name.


You, sir, just made my day.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rufus Beerman said:


> When I Googled my real name (Mike Colucci) to see if I could use it as an author, and discovered there is a hardcore gay porn actor with the same name.


When I googled your real name to see what you're talking about.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

*When I'm working at home alone and someone shows up in the middle of the day. "Wait, let me explain."*










*Hit the top 100!*


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

When you have your plot perfectly planned, and then your MC goes and does something completely unexpected:


















When the story is flowing:


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

When your friends or family don't get your stories:









When a complete stranger does:


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> When a complete stranger does:


I've got to add this to my repository of "nerdy white people dancing" gifs, which I tend to use for blog posts when I'm having a good review or sales run.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

MichaelWallace said:


> *When I'm working at home alone and someone shows up in the middle of the day. "Wait, let me explain."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me LOL so hard.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> *New release! Time to fly!
> *


Dude, you got a teddy bear cam on me or something?


----------



## katherinef (Dec 13, 2012)

When I check my sales and realize the numbers didn't move:









People's reaction when I tell them I'm a writer:









When someone friends me on Goodreads, then leaves a one-star review on one of my books:










What I say to my characters before I start to write:









When I read through my manuscript and realize it's not as bad as I thought:









When I hit a milestone/finish a book:


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

When sales pick up and you have a celebration dance with your pet.





If you don't have a cockatoo, you have a celebration dance with your dog instead.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

katherinef said:


> When I read through my manuscript and realize it's not as bad as I thought:


Bwahaha! Epic!

When someone compares your writing style to an author who... well.. isn't your favorite. And at first, you're all:









Then you're all:









Until you have to admit:









And then you're all:


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

This one just needed a whole post of it's own as it's me today


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Trying to write a genre you really shouldn't:


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

When the box set you're in (along with several other lovely KB authors) hangs out in Amazon's Top 100 for over a week:



















(



)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

This is me, waiting for my graphics guy to send the next draft of my cover.



Gennita Low said:


> What KB'ers do when we have a Bookbub sale going:


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

When I tell people I'm a writer:










When they find out I actually get paid for it:


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Getting SM Reine to agree to marry me on Twitter:










Writing a dramatic scene:

















When my characters have decided they won't comply:










When there's a lull on KBoards:










When Dalya confirms her Starthree only comes out in December:










When I release my new title, with weeks of preparation:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

And as busy as you are










You still find time to throw a hissy fit and get into an angry exchange over a bad review on Goodreads

















Thinking it'll go unnoticed, your tirade is immediately picked up by Huffington Post, and lands you on The World's Most Psychotic Authors That Readers Should Shun and Despise list. You take to wearing a disguise, using a pen name and denying your true identity on KB's


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

When you feel like you're not getting anywhere with writing, promotion, etc.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

When you're skimming your page for highlighted quotes and accidentally read a one star review


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

When, after waiting 36+ hours, you get yet another non-helpful answer from KDP in response to an ongoing issue:


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

smreine said:


> When you're skimming your page for highlighted quotes and accidentally read a one star review


I know that one, although in my case it's when I'm checking my categories. *shudders*


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

For those one stars...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

David Adams said:


> For those one stars...


What the faff is that? A leopard chick?


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't have a gif handy, but when you get a one-star there's the "Yeah well, that's just, like, your OPINION, man" from The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Kelly Cozy said:


> Don't have a gif handy, but when you get a one-star there's the "Yeah well, that's just, like, your OPINION, man" from The Big Lebowski.


Well, it's not moving, but here you go.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> What the faff is that? A leopard chick?


It's adorable!

I got no idea.


----------



## AutumnKQ (Jul 27, 2013)

Going back to revise while writing, only to discover you need to toss 13k words and put the story back the way it was.


----------



## Rufus Beerman (May 11, 2013)

ChristinePope said:


> Well, it's not moving, but here you go.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Rufus Beerman said:


>


Okay, you one-upped me, man.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Simultaneously hitting the summer slump and the 30-day cliff:


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

DDark said:


> What I think of my manuscript before I send it to my editor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Every time.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Kelly Cozy said:


> When you feel like you're not getting anywhere with writing, promotion, etc.


Oh, that makes me sad. Should not be stuck in glass tank.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel bad about the manatee sentiment, but that gif is so fucking cute and I die laughing every time I watch its nose scrunch up like that. Every. time.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Trying to get the next book started:


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

That writer has the same cover as mine! AAAAARrrrrGGHhhhhh!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Word count attained:


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Another of my "nerdy white guys dancing" gifs, suitable for many purposes:


----------



## sundaze (Sep 20, 2013)

Why did I click on this thread?! Now I'll never get anything done.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

When you get sick 1/3 of the way through Nano. And then gmail spams not one, but several, important emails.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When you originally shied away from promotion. Couldn't image tweeting or facebook sharing or even asking for a review. Yeah, that was then, this is now.










Or the fact that I _should_ be writing but I can't stop playing with this thing I found on the internet

Click it and you'll be like o.0: http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/314/d/e/banner_website_v03_by_davedonut-d6tpi0q.swf


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

I do this, like, A LOT


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

How I feel getting to the end of this thread.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seanathin23 said:


> How I feel getting to the end of this thread.


I love watching the raindrop bounce between his nose and upper lip.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

How I feel when kboarders talk about new writing and formatting apps that I don't understand:


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> How I feel when kboarders talk about new writing and formatting apps that I don't understand:


LOVE this. Having worked in tech support, I can really appreciate it!

I'm really enjoying all the rest too. Keep them coming!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

When you ask a question, and someone gives their opinion instead of an answer.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

What you want to say to a book when doesn't do as well as you wished:










The pep talk you give yourself:


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Kat Lilynette said:


> Sitting down, ready to log a 10k word day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was definitely me today. I was like . . . alright, 10k word day. Reality = After one page, I went back to bed and hibernated til 5pm. And now here I am, goofing off on KBoards. Why don't books just write themselves and plaster my name on the front? =/


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


>


Dear god, what is that book? I must own that book!!


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

JeanneM said:


> How I feel when kboarders talk about new writing and formatting apps that I don't understand:


I laughed so hard, that's me!


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Trying to iron out your project schedule and thinking, "Hmm, I'll just take a quick peek in my 'Story Ideas' folder and OH SHIIIII--!"


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

When I feel like quitting and come here for support


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

The great moment when you no longer care ...


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> When I feel like quitting and come here for support


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Caddy said:


> That feeling you get as soon as you hit "post" for a response you know you shouldn't have posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why had I not read this thread? Caddy, I love the sword guy! LOL


----------



## Rufus Beerman (May 11, 2013)

Rufus Beerman said:


> When I Googled my real name (Mike Colucci) to see if I could use it as an author, and discovered there is a hardcore gay porn actor with the same name.


How about when all the ladies in here Googled my real name:


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Rufus Beerman said:


> How about when all the ladies in here Googled my real name:


That's nothing, you could have been named Michel.


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

What you think the scene you just wrote portrays:









What the scene you just wrote actually portrays:


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I almost blew macaroni and cheese out my nose - and that was just with the first page. This thread will be my reward for reaching my daily word count. No, really.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Rufus Beerman (May 11, 2013)

ChristinePope said:


>


I've always loved this one.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

When I get an idea in the shower:


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Rufus Beerman said:


> I've always loved this one.


The cat running on top of the other cat kills me with lols.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> When I get an idea in the shower:


The hideousness of that gif will haunt my dreams forever.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

When you realize there's a reason why you're supposed to advertise the #[email protected]!! out of a free run:


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> And then you get you get your first one star...


This one slayed me.

So to speak.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

When you've got a big promo coming up that other KBers say is a winner-









When your promo plays out and you only sell two books.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, just doing research for my sex scene...


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

When someone in your writing group says something _semi _mean-spirited (but funny) and you're not certain whether they're joking:


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

My reaction to the number of free downloads after advertising on some of the sites.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

When you have to edit a scene where a character dies... over and over again:










How you feel at the beginning of your Nano project:










How you feel in the middle of your Nano project:










How more than 2 consecutive bad reviews feel:


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

After the first rejection at BB:










After the second rejection:










After figuring out you can't really even PAY people to help advertise your books:










Feeling like no one understands your pain and you're alone on your island...


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

When you've been typing all day without taking a shower, and you go to your spouse, and you're all like:

SMELL MY ARMPITS, DUDE!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

When you see other authors going through the same pains as you, but you're too socially awkward to do anything-


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

Selina Fenech said:


> When you see other authors going through the same pains as you, but you're too socially awkward to do anything-


+1! People are scary!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Setting a goal to get something accomplished....


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When you're wrangling book edits, copy edits, promo tours, packing swag mailers, handling four dogs (two mildly insane ones), writing a new book and trying not to goof off










My weekly conversation with myself on whether I want to pull out of Google Play, iTunes and Barnes & Noble because I have no sales there and 2 out of the 3 interfaces have SERIOUS problems. Like migraine-inducing, punch my computer problems.










Gets up, stares at internet, finds new author toy....*Well, if you _insist_*


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Chocolate for me when I'm wallowing in self-pity:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

How I feel every time I get a 5-star review:


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

The one-star review threads 










(I do this too, mostly while eating a tub of icecream)


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Rufus Beerman said:


>


Hot! 
Anyone have any paper towels?


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

When you're trying to write, and have been writing all day, and your Kitty does this NONSTOP:


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

ClarissaWild said:


> When you're trying to write, and have been writing all day, and your Kitty does this NONSTOP:


<3 Kitties though.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

KMatthew said:


> <3 Kitties though.


Yes, I agree


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

It's not animated, but it's certainly for writers.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

What you say when you get a 1 star review and what it really feels like.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

My monthly assault on the best seller lists.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

When I FINALLY snap out of a writer's slump and get that brilliant new idea









Me at work the next day after being up all night with my brilliant new idea


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Just watched one author climb up the free charts in 48 hours with ads on ENT, POI AND BB.










I had no idea that trifecta was possible. Also...do you PAY for free listing on POI and ENT? >.>

---------------
Me, my parents and their disbelief


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

When you're uploading all your books to a new distribution channel:


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

When you realise you've bonded with a character who's been destined to get killed off from day one.










Your other half's reaction when you explain why you're quietly sobbing into the keyboard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Sarah Wilder said:


> When you realise you've bonded with a character who's been destined to get killed off from day one.


That is so accurate it's not even funny ...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

When I put all my hopes into that promo for my hard-to-save novel, and it backfires:


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

When you get 5 star reviews that praise you into the sky, with lots of hearts and love:










(Can you stop staring at that? I can't ... <3)


----------



## Ben Oakley (Oct 22, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


>


Thanks for this - I'm having to explain to others why I suddenly burst out laughing!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DavidNyx said:


> Thanks for this - I'm having to explain to others why I suddenly burst out laughing!


What did you expect, in that topic?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

When I realize D2D too is going to start censoring...


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Boyd said:


> How I felt when I clicked publish.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahah - this is me today!!!! And thank you thank you thank you for the laugh... because I am also that bunny who keeled over earlier.. and my dog is those cats clawing at me for a walk.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Believing the advice that self-publishing is as easy as walking, we set off on that journey ...


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Sometimes you just have to think outside of the box.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When you get and ARC review and they liked it, they really liked it!










When someone on your A-Team bails at the last minute










When you get a 1- or 2- star review followed hours later by a rash of 4- or 5- star reviews on the same day


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Because this needs to be bumped.

When I saw a review and it took me an hour to figure out what the reviewer was talking about. (Now it's my absolutely favorite one)


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

When a friend published her first NA novel and saw the return rate.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

DDark said:


> Tax time.


That's Doctor Pulasky standing around in the back, doing nothing?
You'd think if someone's head was blowing off, taxes or not, she'd jump into action. Or at least look interested.


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

Quiss said:


> That's Doctor Pulasky standing around in the back, doing nothing?
> You'd think if someone's head was blowing off, taxes or not, she'd jump into action. Or at least look interested.


Meh, she was just killin' time on the Enterprise until Beverly came back. LOL


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> That's Doctor Pulasky standing around in the back, doing nothing?
> You'd think if someone's head was blowing off, taxes or not, she'd jump into action. Or at least look interested.


This was awesome.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

The day I surpassed my day job salary


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wansit said:


> The day I surpassed my day job salary


BEST DAY EVER!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

When a fan tells you they stop reading the book they're reading now, just so they can read _your _book.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This thread is as much fun as this one from 3 years ago.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29976.0.html


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it definitely gets better as it goes along. I have it bookmarked and re-read it periodically just for the laughs. Keep an eye on the ever-changing  name of the thread as you go. Oh.. And you might want to skip a few pages from 14-... it gets scarey.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

BTackitt said:


> This thread is as much fun as this one from 3 years ago.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29976.0.html


OH No - you did not bring back that thread - there are things in that thread that cannot be unseen!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

That's why I said skip page 14... ok, and 15, and a couple pages  in the 20s.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Old Ben said:


> BEST DAY EVER!


 

---------

My favorite blog tour company just offered to do a cover reveal for FREE. I'm feeling pretty loved right now.










 But my writerself is like ummm hold it right there...
















No celebrations for you, much WIP to write, GET BACK TO WORK

But STILL...I've now found my perfect publishing family after a year and half of searching...(Editor, Copyeditor, Marketer - makes a happy me)


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Every time I slam into the 30-day cliff and someone mentions that it'll get better (and it usually does but) 










-------------

Anytime I see a new article on pantsin'


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

My desperate love of imgur and writing have passionately clashed in this thread and I don't even know what to do with myself.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

When I've just written a sexy, panty-melting scene, and I know it's going to make readers blush and squeal:


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

When I write on my treadmill desk for the first time.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Feeling very indecisive at the moment...


----------



## emmaravenhope (Jan 12, 2014)

My reaction when pressing the 'save and publish' button on KDP:










While waiting for a sale:



http://imgur.com/CIubsq7


----------



## emmaravenhope (Jan 12, 2014)

What I think will happen when it click 'publish':



http://imgur.com/4fMD0sn


What happens when I make a sale:



http://imgur.com/JlbPz2m


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

When it's dinoporn time.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw this GIF today, and it reminded me of some posts here..


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

When you book your first holiday in 3 years that you couldn't have afforded without writing:


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

When you tell someone you plan to write full-time


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My response to people who tell me that self pub is not viable and all that


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When I'm drowning in photoshop tutorial abyss and the tutor does something that's so convoluted I'm just left with...










When the ideas are flying in left and right


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I've started liking coffee w/ less cream. My coffee is starting to look...brown.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Wansit said:


> I've started liking coffee w/ less cream. My coffee is starting to look...brown.


Get back to work!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

KJCOLT said:


> Get back to work!


I can't help it, gifs I love them - the pretties.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Boyd said:


> okokokokok, last one for me, I promise......
> 
> This is me... on my new treadmill desk....


Oh my god. I'm so happy that Shrimp On a Treadmill made it into this thread. You guys have seen this video, right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KskaUMuARR8


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> When it's dinoporn time.


Cant. Stop. Watching.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

When the Ground Hog has bad news...


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

When you're reading your book for the final time before publishing it, and it makes you realise that it's way better than you remember:










But then you spot at least half a dozen things to change and realise you'll have to change the print version for createspace... again:


----------



## eveadrian (Jan 27, 2014)

When you're trying to make your word count goal and just not feeling it:


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

When I get a new subscriber on my newsletter.
*ready to pounce and send him updates*


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally made it all the way through this thread (Word count? What word count?), and I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry. Oh, heck, I think I'll laugh..


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

after this AM in the US...


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Best Month Ever Achievement: UNLOCKED










The idea that I'm considering for my new release might be the worse thing ever...or the best thing ever










Update - there's always someone doing better than you. Luckily, they're my friends


----------



## KarlaGomez (Mar 16, 2012)

Joe Vasicek said:


> When you realize that there are real, live people outside of your friends and family who are actually reading your books.


hahahhahaha cuuuute


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

How I feel about my MS right now.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

KJCOLT said:


> How I feel about my MS right now.


I suspect this will be me this entire month. Alongside this -










About to do something really cool promotion-wise, then realizing you're locked into a contract and can't move on until the old thing does it's thing


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Waking up this morning to last month's numbers 









Telling a person who never believed it could be done.









Figuring out mid-day that I need to write another book starting today. But...but...what about my vacation?


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh. My. God. Why did I not know about this thread years ago?!!?  It is made of awesome! But...hehehe...now I get to spend all the writing hours looking at these!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

How I feel after finding this thread:










How I feel after finding directions inside this thread about how to post a GIF:


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

How I feel after reading this entire thread in one sitting:










and...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

And we wait for that next big idea


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Chasing the next big idea for how to sell a lot of books:


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Getting a new idea for a book:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

When only one brain neuron is firing.










The secret KB initiation into the 1,000 Words a Day Club revealed.


----------



## Nymirra (Mar 15, 2014)

The writing journey as a pantser when the ending doesn't work:


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

The idea that I might need to create a series bible...seven books in 










What's the point of a rule if it's allowed to be broken by a select group of people?










If this month was any better I'd float off on a cloud.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

First five-figure month 










When someone questioned my desire to spend time writing books or my genre


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

These are all so perfect, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Finishing your novel:









Getting all the beta reader feedback:









There are HOW many more changes to make?









Sitting down to start making changes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2014)

In the midst of another stellar writing day:










When our muse decides to cooperate:










And when she doesn't:


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Wansit said:


> The idea that I might need to create a series bible...seven books in


You...you mean you don't write a series bible BEFORE writing the first book in the series?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When you're getting deluged with increasingly irate demands for more books and all you want to be like is...










....I'm doing writerly things.


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

What you start imagining your readers are really like after getting the 4th message in 2 weeks from the same person, asking when the next instalment is out.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Wake up, Papa! Me gots great idea for new book! Me needs you fingers. Me's paws for stomping and digging, not typing!


----------



## Foxolio (Jul 15, 2014)

Not gonna lie - I finally registered to kboards cos I found this thread (finally have a use for all the gifs I hoard from Tumblr)

For me, checking my kdp report in the morning...


----------



## Foxolio (Jul 15, 2014)

Me on an average writing day:









When my family read my books:









When I get a sale and it's not from a friend or relative:


















Being unable to handle compliments for my work:


----------



## Foxolio (Jul 15, 2014)

My marketing skills:









Trying to write a book on a smartphone:


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When someone starts _another_ rumble and targets a friend


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Just when I think I'm on top of my game.....


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

When I get fan mail.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Gennita Low said:


> This is me trying to make my Christmas deadline.


Gennita, you cracked me up. So funny. Love this thread. Stuff working!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

John Twipnook said:


> When the one-star reviewer admits in their review they only read the first chapter:





John Twipnook said:


> When the one-star reviewer admits in their review they only read the first chapter:
> ppp


When the one-star reviewer admits they never read ANY OF IT!
(Same again, with blood...lots of blood. Theirs.)


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Things I watch on youtube to avoid writing:


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope it was OK to post a video. For some reason, I couldn't get the gif I wanted to post.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Wansit said:


> When you're getting deluged with increasingly irate demands for more books and all you want to be like is...
> 
> ....I'm doing writerly things.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Wansit said:


> When someone starts _another_ rumble and targets a friend


Shouldn't you be writing? Hasn't it been like 7 days since your last release? Come on Terah, you're better than this!

This is me right now waiting for Terah's response:


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

KJCOLT said:


> Shouldn't you be writing? Hasn't it been like 7 days since your last release? Come on Terah, you're better than this!












You know what KJ?









This. Means. War.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Wansit said:


> You know what KJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes. Very scary. 









You go first.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

It's 1am and I'm running circles around you.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Wansit said:


> It's 1am and I'm running circles around you.


Are you sure you can laugh?

This is you right now.









And.... this is me.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

KJCOLT said:


> And.... this is me.


You mean I'm hot & rich? Hmm, downsides? Not sure but...


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Wansit said:


>


Ooooooooooohhh......










I think you might care.......

Just a little bit?

A smidgen?

Hrmm....?


----------



## jcthatsme (Mar 19, 2014)

When I realise how much time I've spent reading every single page of this thread, instead of doing anything else.

And I don't even care.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2014)

Blog tours are a great way to get that extra push


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Boyd said:


> Writers, after a few drinks


Hah, I actually can't relate to that at all. I think many of my fellow writers are brilliant and extremely more gifted and talented than me. On a genuine level. No amount of alcohol would change that.

Did I just get serious?

Sorry.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I've ignored this thread for too long.

When you get two bad reviews on the same day:










When you get a good review:










Me trying to follow a more successful author's example:










Me trying to get my fail-proof book series off to a good start:










Me at my writers' group meeting:










Me when an email from KDP arrives:










When the book you've worked so hard on and think is going to be a huge success, falls flat:










An unexpected plot twist:










Discussing going to dinner at my mother-in-law's with my wife:










And just because she's a cutie:


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

swolf said:


> Discussing going to dinner at my mother-in-law's with my wife:


This about killed me. lol


----------



## wolfandeaglemedia (Aug 15, 2014)

When nobody knows your name and your first book hits the big 100 list on Amazon!










What happens when you start reading ALL of your reviews...










When you tell people you've decided to write full-time...










When you tell them your genre is erotica and romance...


























And then this....










Followed by this...










<3


----------



## Scila (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, this thread is life.

When a parent or family member say they'll definitely read your book....









When you say you're writing a book to your friends...









Then after you add that is a zombie book...


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

Reacting to the arrival of Kindle Unlimited:


----------



## jcthatsme (Mar 19, 2014)

It's night time here in Aus. So finally baby's in bed, husband is out, prime time for writing...

but I'm all like










Don't wake me.


----------



## RTEdwins (Jan 16, 2014)

OMG how does one imbed a gif on this forum? I wanted to do that a few days ago but couldn't figure it out...


----------



## RTEdwins (Jan 16, 2014)

that will be my reaction if it works...


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

RTEdwins said:


> OMG how does one imbed a gif on this forum? I wanted to do that a few days ago but couldn't figure it out...


The best way to do this IMO is to right click on a .gif you find and select 'View Source'.

Next you'll see the link underlined inbetween the page scripting. Just left click on it, it'll open it into a small window, scroll down, and click on the link again.

That will open it into a new window, then you copy the url from your web browser and paste it between the 'image' tabs. You can't do this in the KB 'Quick Reply' window. It has to to be the one with all the bells and whistles.

Complex? There's an easier way... but this way is fail proof.


----------



## RTEdwins (Jan 16, 2014)

How you feel during the writing of the first draft:









How you feel during the first round of revisions where you realize the writing is total garbage:









What it feels like to edit out a part you liked but needs to go:









How it feels when you are finally ready to publish it:









The way you feel when after all that hard work, you find a typo:









When, despite that typo, you're book starts to take off:


----------



## justagirl (Aug 7, 2013)

When you're about to start writing a really spicy scene:










And you think that your readers will be all:










But then you realize you majorly screwed up the little details and need to go sort it all out:


----------



## justagirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Bringing home that first full time income check after being told that you're crazy and will never make it:


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Trying to juggle work/family/writing duties:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2014)

Love those GIFs. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

After spending hours writing/editing/reading/etc and see the state of your house:


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> After spending hours writing/editing/reading/etc and see the state of your house:


Congrats on the new covers Stacy - love them!

As for me...my next 20 days in a nutshell


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Congrats on the new covers Stacy - love them!


Thank you! I'm really excited about them!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

When Amazon comes up with a new "feature"









After the new feature's actually released


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Me today!
I've just pulled an all-nighter trying to get my manuscript done in time for the editor who is booked today, worked almost ten hours straight, and I think I've gone a bit peculiar.


----------



## jcthatsme (Mar 19, 2014)

Putting our work out there...

On the outside:










On the inside:


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

When every friggin scene I'm writing throws me a plot twist, and I know it all has to make sense in the end.


----------



## RTEdwins (Jan 16, 2014)

jcthatsme said:


> Putting our work out there...
> 
> On the outside:
> 
> ...


OMG, so true.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

When I said I wasn't going back to work after the baby and instead I would be writing as my part time job, my family said I wouldn't make any money.
Yeah? Well this is how I felt when I made enough to pay our mortgage.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

ChristinePope said:


> When, after waiting 36+ hours, you get yet another non-helpful answer from KDP in response to an ongoing issue:


THE MOST ACCURATE THING TO EVER ACCURATE OH MY GOD LET ME LOVE YOU.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

ClareYoung said:


> Not gonna lie - I finally registered to kboards cos I found this thread (finally have a use for all the gifs I hoard from Tumblr)
> 
> For me, checking my kdp report in the morning...


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When I'm finished with a new book










When I get a new review that praises the content...still only three stars










Day after the book is released


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Wansit said:


> When I get a new review that praises the content...still only three stars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When you see someone selling something that is a) available for free on their website, b) only eighteen pages, and c) $5.95.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

When the (formerly) brown bar of shame is still there at 12:01 am on the first of the month.









When I see yet another article about the evil Amazon empire taking over the planet.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Waiting for reviews after having over a thousand copies of your permafree given out in the past month like:


----------



## writejenwrite (Feb 25, 2014)

This thread is made of awesome. I've been away from Writer's Cafe for far too long. I'd forgotten how much fun this place is .


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

The first hour after all the authors in our boxed set realized we'd made the NYT and USAT lists










Two hours later...


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

Funny stuff, brightened my evening.


----------



## Rue Hirsch (May 4, 2014)

Writerly Writer said:


> When every friggin scene I'm writing throws me a plot twist, and I know it all has to make sense in the end.


Haha OMG Toooootally! This thread is hilarious. Loving it.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Sees thread. Dies laughing.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

When your permafree slips down into single digits downloaded each day for a month.


----------



## alsentan (Jul 26, 2014)

When someone tries to peak in on my first draft









When someone points out a major plothole









When a publishing book tells me it's unlikely I'll hit it big with my first release









When I finish NaNoWriMo for the first time


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Your first 1-star:









When someone says they've responded to a review:









When your book hits #46 in the free store:


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

So you're the 1-star reviewer who said my book was the worst one you'd ever read. Come here, I want to talk to you!


----------



## saf (Oct 7, 2014)

sean approves of this thread. certified A+ for time wasting at work


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

In the last week of NaNo,


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

After three years of work, finally hitting the "publish" button, only to discover Amazon bungled my blurb formatting.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Sever Bronny said:


> After three years of work, finally hitting the "publish" button, only to discover Amazon bungled my blurb formatting.


Can we be angry about this together?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

I can relate all too well.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Kitten said:


> I can relate all too well.


This is pretty accurate.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kitten said:


> I can relate all too well.


Purple section might be a bit small...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Kitten said:


> I can relate all too well.


Interacting on the KBoards would probably be at least 25% of my time


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

When my maiden aunt suggests I might sell better if my covers were more romantic, because she thinks my books are like this:










When actually they are more like this:


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good one !


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> When my maiden aunt suggests I might sell better if my covers were more romantic, because she thinks my books are like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe.

For some reason people who know me think I write children books. Er, no. I've given up telling them otherwise.

Thanks for resurrecting this thread.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

When someone who has just published for the first time gets more reviews than you've gotten in a year.










When someone talks about how much they love something that you were convinced was crap when you were writing it.










When you get an email from your editor that says, "I've finished editing...you're not going to like it."










When someone in my family tells me about what genre I should write.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

When someone writes another article online about how all romance books are poorly written dreck and the women who read them are stupid, and then they admit they've never read one:









and


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Perry Constantine said:
 

> When someone talks about how much they love something that you were convinced was crap when you were writing it.


Ha ha, yes, that's me!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When you start something and its more popular than you ever dreamed.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmm. Not enough Sherlock Gifs. Hold on a sec.

*When you're supposed to be sleeping, but you can't put your book out of your head:*









*The futile attempt for rest with ideas in your head:*









*When your family/friend reads some of it over your shoulder and starts criticizing it without full context:*









*Then later when you realize they were right:*









*Fixed


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh and this is one I made a couple years ago when I was dabbling in animation. I think it's appropriate for all of us at some point:


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

When I realize my new plot twist means I have to rewrite the entire first half of the book.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Heading to work after staying up all night to finish reading a book:


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

How family and friends respond when I ask what they think of my book so far:


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> How family and friends respond when I ask what they think of my book so far:


Oh my god, yes!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

MyraScott said:


> How family and friends respond when I ask what they think of my book so far:


BEST GIF EVER.

--------
I open a new contract and the rules are like...'we own you...forever'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping so others can enjoy  .


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When I learned that Google has a physical store










Proof -


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Your reaction to discovering your books are on Clean Reader:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Perry Constantine said:


> Your reaction to discovering your books are on Clean Reader:


Umm why would you care? It is an app that can read ALL ebooks - so everyone's books are "on" it. It just hides words that some readers do not want to read. It potentially could expand your audience and costs you nothing. The readers that use the app are still buying your book, you are still getting paid, and they likely would not have if the app did not exist. Seems like a win-win. You get more readers, they get more books. You pay nothing, and still make your full royalty.

What am I missing here?


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> Umm why would you care? It is an app that can read ALL ebooks - so everyone's books are "on" it. It just hides words that some readers do not want to read. It potentially could expand your audience and costs you nothing. The readers that use the app are still buying your book, you are still getting paid, and they likely would not have if the app did not exist. Seems like a win-win. You get more readers, they get more books. You pay nothing, and still make your full royalty.
> 
> What am I missing here?


What you're "missing" is CleanReader never secured my consent to edit my books. If they had, I would've said no and been on my way without saying a thing. But because they tried to go behind authors' backs, that shows a blatant disrespect for us. But there's another thread discussing this.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

MyraScott said:


> When I realize my new plot twist means I have to rewrite the entire first half of the book.


LOL, love this one.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Perry Constantine said:


> What you're "missing" is CleanReader never secured my consent to edit my books. If they had, I would've said no and been on my way without saying a thing. But because they tried to go behind authors' backs, that shows a blatant disrespect for us. But there's another thread discussing this.


I still do not see the problem, still seems like a win-win to me, but eh, it is way OT for this thread so back to pictures.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

VydorScope said:


> I still do not see the problem, still seems like a win-win to me, but eh, it is way OT for this thread so back to pictures.


If you guys are going to fight, FIGHT IN GIFS!!!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> If you guys are going to fight, FIGHT IN GIFS!!!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

It will be ok, just calm down.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> How family and friends respond when I ask what they think of my book so far:


Elevator Guy was born to be an internet animated gif.


----------



## AshRonin (May 5, 2013)

When you finally realize the perfect opening to the story your working on:









When you forget it by the time you find a piece of paper to write it down:


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

One of those days:


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

When you really aren't in the mood to write something both funny and sexy, but then the perfect gif makes you giggle and you're good to go!


----------



## Stephanie Marks (Feb 16, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> When you really aren't in the mood to write something both funny and sexy, but then the perfect gif makes you giggle and you're good to go!


OMFG, I LOVE Misfits. Best. Show. Ever. "Save me Barry!"


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

When your ad runs on BookBub, and you unexpectedly breakthrough at #1.










Even you're surprised.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Me evaluating my cooking skills when Julie Ann Dawson suggested we all write a cookbook










Me then attempting a recipe to try to get included in said cookbook










Then remembering exactly why I married a chef










Just kidding, It's much more like this in our house!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

The Amazon grind


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quiss said:


> The Amazon grind


Umm...errr... WHAT?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

Quiss said:


> The Amazon grind


That is the most accurate depiction of the struggle for sales/ranking that I have ever encountered on the internet.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> That is the most accurate depiction of the struggle for sales/ranking that I have ever encountered on the internet.


Trying to decide: Am I one of those desperately running to get on, one of the pile flung off in an ignominious heap, or one of the many getting flattened by the merry-go-round? Hmmmm....deep philosophical question. Requires much thought. Possibly wine.

Definitely wine.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Quiss said:


> The Amazon grind


I don't think it's twirling fast enough, and it needs some spikes.


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

When you discuss ideas with other authors and they say they work on the same thing, and you become as territorial as a wolf:










When you finally tie up all loose ends and give a logical gratifying ending to your story, *after months of work*:










When you hit rank #1: (MINE! MINE!)










When you realize you messed up with your categories:










The first 1 star review ...










... Until you realize they haven't actually read the book and they're sadistically trolling:










*This literally happened a few days ago. I was out with friends and I came up with what I thought was this epically awesome coolest evar idea for a plot, that I couldn't just keep it to myself (thank god for my impatience!) and I shared it with them, probably a bit over-enthusiastically, half-clarified, full lunatic on gear 5. This was their reactions/responses after istening (including mine):*

Friend #1:










Friend #2:










Friend #3:










Friend #4 breaks the silence:










Friend #5 adds to the kickboxing verbiage:










And I'm like:










"Ooookaaaay, well, thanks for listening guys, I'll go back to writing now"


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

Gaulvinov said:


>


What the heck am I even watching here?


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

Joe Vasicek said:


> What the heck am I even watching here?


Its taken from a parody video of Lady GaGa's "Applause".


----------



## Peculiarist (Apr 1, 2015)

When you tell your wife you're going to enter NaNoWriMo:









When, a year later and for the tenth time, she tells you she's going to read your book:









When, a further year later, she tells you that at work she told someone you have written a book, and they asked her what it was called, and she had to admit she didn't know:









Then they asked what it was about, and she had to admit she didn't know:









Then they asked her what genre it was ... and she had to admit she didn't know, and she's really embarrassed:









And then you catch her finally reading your novel:


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

MyraScott said:


> When I realize my new plot twist means I have to rewrite the entire first half of the book.


This one *so* just happened to me!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Me trying to get noticed by BookBub


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

Quiss said:


> Me trying to get noticed by BookBub


I think that's 90% of the people's reaction when they try Bookbub


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Boyd said:


> When you suddenly figure out how to tie up all loose ends in your WIP.


Woah that baby looks like an evil genius


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

When you're in a boxed set and it finally comes out and your Amazon author rank goes:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

A humble word of advice to everyone freaking out about KU 2.0:


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good ones. 

Thought there'd be far more KU2 related ones


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Joe Vasicek said:


> A humble word of advice to everyone freaking out about KU 2.0:


God bless you. I haven't seen this many adults turned into temper-tantrum-throwing infants since...well, the LAST time Amazon introduced Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## jcthatsme (Mar 19, 2014)

The most terrifying, demoralising image I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

First you study KBoards and carefully plan your strategy:










When you assemble your perfect street team:


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

When you see yet another thread complaining about reviews:




























Then you get a negative review:


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

You didn't like my book...NNNnoooooooooooo!!










I refuse to believe!!










I'll even cry at the keyboard, by myself


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

MyraScott said:


> When I realize my new plot twist means I have to rewrite the entire first half of the book.


Yep, this just happened...
Love this thread


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

And the debut of your carefully conceived series doesn't go as planned ...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ideeli028 said:


> And the debut of your carefully conceived series doesn't go as planned ...


Looks more like me trying to convert the mobi files (with illustrations) for uploading to CreateSpace and going through 5 drafts before getting it even nearly right. Seemed to get something different wrong every time I uploaded


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

3 months until the deadline.










2 months until the deadline.










1 months until the deadline.










A week and a half until the deadline. It suddenly hits.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

What an author who goes from one project-to-another without stopping looks like.










When someone takes pity on me and brings me food.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

DGS said:


> 3 months until the deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

How I feel when KU announces a change to the program


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

When its 1am and you can't sleep so you start doing busy work...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't know how to post GIFS, but this one speaks for itself


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

"Hey, you don't do anything all day - can you: a) watch my kids, b) pick up my jewelry, c) housesit, d) come with me to 3 doctors appointments this week"

Bitch, I run a six-figure business. GTFO


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

When every series title you have in mind shows up nowhere on an Amazon or Google search:










MUST. WRITE. FASTER.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Rufus Beerman said:


> When I Googled my real name (Mike Colucci) to see if I could use it as an author, and discovered there is a hardcore gay porn actor with the same name.


Me, too. Also a cage wrestler and a seafood restaurant.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

jessie_talbot said:


> Me, too. Also a cage wrestler and a seafood restaurant.


I have a German (male) football player. And some kid posting rude things to gaming and video site.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Quiss said:


> I have a German (male) football player. And some kid posting rude things to gaming and video site.


Might be fun to start a Pen Name thread but I'm there's one already.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

jessie_talbot said:


> Me, too. Also a cage wrestler and a seafood restaurant.


or was it a caged gay seafood porn wrestler?

I'm not looking that up, but it probably exists somewhere.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Sexy hero's internal monologue in sexy situation


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I see some of these images and have to wonder... WHAT WAS GOING ON to cause them to act like the image that became the gif/meme. I feel like a lot of them could have some very entertaining stories behind them.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Trying to keep up with all KBoards threads


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Trying to keep up with all KBoards threads


Is that Ann or Betsy?


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Is that Ann or Betsy?


I snorted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

After your success with a Bookbub promo, you'll do anything to get them to take you back.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Just reads while the diapers are being changed


----------



## Liz French (Apr 13, 2014)

Getting pulled into an argument on kboards


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Hired a ghostwriter:


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

sold first copy of first book... I AM THE BEST!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

So they want an author's picture....


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jim Johnson said:


> Hired a ghostwriter:


Bet he's writing a catalogue  groan


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Reading through these made my day.
> 
> When you read your first draft and laugh at the funny parts you forgot about:
> 
> ...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Chloe's not sure about you people.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

You've been writing all day. Your house is a mess, and your mother-in-law just called to let you know she'll be over in five minutes.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

ShariLTapscott said:


> You've been writing all day. Your house is a mess, and your mother-in-law just called to let you know she'll be over in five minutes.


LOL YES!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ShariLTapscott said:


> You've been writing all day. Your house is a mess, and your mother-in-law just called to let you know she'll be over in five minutes.


That's exactly me at the moment - trying to write, market my books, sell unwanted stuff as I pack up ready to move to a (much smaller) retirement cottage, get the house ready for a show house tomorrow, but have to give a talk on e-publishing this morning .


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

OMG. This thread. THIS THREAD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Veronica Sicoe said:


> OMG. This thread. THIS THREAD.


WTF your avatar?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Boyd said:


> Wait, wrong kind of aliens...


That's what I thought, except... stapler?

Whatever.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> That's what I thought, except... stapler?
> 
> Whatever.


It just really makes me want an animated avatar


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Stapler because Ripley is made of paper!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

ME: "Don't disturb me! I'm not reading, this is work, I'm editing"

Husband "Oh yeah?"


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

My husband if I then ask him to read one of my books:










The kind of reader who _actually_ enjoys my books:


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> My husband if I then ask him to read one of my books:


OMG that is exactly like my husband too! LOL


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Trying to get a BookBub slot:


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow...look at all the cool pics!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

These are hilarious! I'm so happy there are 19 pages of GIFS here. Great break from writing!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Nic said:


> Trying to get a BookBub slot:


AhHaHa! Perfect!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Every thread that turns into an argument about why all of the successful old-timers have left KBoards:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nic said:


> Trying to get a BookBub slot:


THIS.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

HAHA! This is the best thread ever.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

And then the moment comes when you find out that even your cat has written a best-seller and has taken to dressing in steampunk attire to celebrate his success.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

As a mother / author - how I plan for my baby to read my books:










How she _actually_ reads them:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

When you let that first person read your book....


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I have a beta reader / friend who reads everything I write first. This is exactly what I do to her via FB messages! 



VydorScope said:


> When you let that first person read your book....


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

When story is flowing...










This is me the last couple of weeks to finish my story...










I actually have stolen a few of these for my website, hilarious! These are on my about me page!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Remembering to do this BEFORE submitting request to BookBub










Mark Dawson showing me how to place FB ads


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Doing anything I can to get my stupid KU reads up. How many pages read is that now?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Evenstar said:


> Doing anything I can to get my stupid KU reads up. How many pages read is that now?


Purrfect. Is it working?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

In Korea "Fighting!" is a term of encouragement, but Koreans don't have a letter "f" and it has morphed to Hwaiting!



"Everybody was Kung-Fu Hwaiting..."

and Sunny says it better...


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Nobody bought the ebook on day one...


----------



## melodybremen (Feb 10, 2016)

Some days, when I read what I wrote the day before:


----------



## C. A. Mitchell (Aug 6, 2015)

When your CP points out a plot hole










When you're in flow and the doorbell rings










Realising you're working from an old Scrivener file










Having to explain why you chose to go indie










Launch day










Checking Amazon










A glowing review










A not-so-glowing review










When you spot a typo and have to upload a new file










Realising you have to go through the whole process again


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

C. A. Mitchell said:


> When your CP points out a plot hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every. Single. One. Of. These!


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

C. A. Mitchell said:


> When your CP points out a plot hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of these are perfect!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry, Zombie thread! 
I'm resurrecting it because I'm in a super silly mood tonight and there are loads of new people on kboards who just _have_ to see it too


----------



## Jackson Lear (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm new! I have not seen this thread before and it made my day.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm bringing back my favourite thread yet again because it's the best way to share my feelings without boring you all!

Me today, after receiving my _forty-second_ Bookbub rejection. I thought Forty-two was the answer to life, the universe, Bookbub and everything! I opened the email and...




























So now I have to wonder:


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I love this thread!! 

When I get my edits back:


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

My favorite thread ever!!


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

How have I not seen this thread before!
What fabulous procrastination


----------



## VanessaC (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you for resurrecting this thread. Made my day!!


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Killer deadline. Only two days left to write another 20k words


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, it's probably not do-able. More feeble excuses to my editor...


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Whenever I read Amanda's latest update in the *Thousand Words a Day Club 2017* thread...


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

I didn't make this, it's from Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/writing/comments/759eeo/how_i_often_feel_about_my_writing/

Not a GIF, I hope it still applies! I feel like this ALL the time...


----------

